# Calais to Garda overnight stop.



## 119526 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi,

We're new to motorhoming and hope to go to Lake Garda.
My question is, can anyone recommend an overnight stop somewhere near halfway?
Is it wise to book a campsite or are aires a good idea?

Thanks.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda*

Hi

Are you talking midway between Calais and Garda or home and Garda?

Calais to Garda is about 750 miles depending where abouts on the Lake you are going.

The Alsace - Strasbourg etc is approx midway from Calais. I stay at the Municipal site at www.obernai.fr - nice little town, cheap trains to Strasbourg, supermarkets etc etc.

Russell


----------



## 119526 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Russell, I'll have a look.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Also not far from there in Alsace, Kayserberg. A good aire and a municipal site. Excellent little town with good restaurants and superb buildings. Both are in the MHF sites database.


edit - spelling of Kayserberg corrected!


----------



## 119526 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Mike, I'll also have a look at this.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

KAYSERSBERG, otherwise he will never find it!

Cracking little town.

Not so far off the A35/E25 (Jn17) there is a nice Camping Municipal at Sélestat.

And an even nicer Camping Municipal at St. Pierre just south of Barr and easily reached from Jn13.

We have stayed at both.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Calais - Garda halfway house*

 Ciao, also the municipal at Colmenar is good too.
saluti,
eddied
edit  confusing my countries! meant Colmar.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

pippin said:


> KAYSERSBERG, otherwise he will never find it!
> 
> Cracking little town.
> 
> ...


sorry, Pippin, didn't spot that,  . Changed my original post.


----------



## 119526 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you all for the info!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Bognormike - you still haven't got it right!

There are two esses in KAYSER*S*BERG!!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Another handy spot, just a bit further south towards Basle is at the Ecomusée d'Alsace.

It is just north of Mulhouse.

It is an overnight spot for visitors to the museum but no one is to know whether you are going to visit it. There is a small charge and water and poss dump are available in the adjacent coach park.

The Ecomusée is well worth a visit - you could spend a day there - we did!

http://www.ecomusee-alsace.fr/files/ecomusee/pdf/4PAGES_ECOMUSEE-09.pdf


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Garda*

Hello,

Planning to go next year either in the motorhome or rent a property.

Which is you favorite route Russel?

Trev.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Route*

Trev

Favourite for speed - Calais - Reims - Metz - Strasbourg - Mulhouse - Basle - Lucerne - St Gotthard - Chiasso - Milan - Garda - hard on the pocket though.

Favourite for cost - Calais - Dunkerque - Ostend - Brussels - Luxembourg - Metz - Chateau Salins - Phalsbourg - A4 motorway for one junction - Saverne - Molsheim - Obernai - Colmar - Basle - Chiasso and then toll free to Bergamo, A4 moorway to Brescia and then toll free again on the SS11 to Garda.

Alernative for low cost - as option 2 above to Metz, then Nancy, Charmes, Epinal, Thann, Basle and as above.

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Route*



Rapide561 said:


> Trev
> 
> Favourite for speed - Calais - Reims - Metz - Strasbourg - Mulhouse - Basle - Lucerne - St Gotthard - Chiasso - Milan - Garda - hard on the pocket though.
> 
> ...


Thanks Russel, Much appreciated. I will try to put that into AutoRoute or Viamichelin.

Thanks again,
Trev


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Metz aire is free and a nice location, with teh centre not far away. Lovely town...


----------

